# AEG Logistat A020



## capri-fan (8 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe noch je 2 AEG LOGISTAT A020 Grundgeräte und Erweiterungen anzubieten.

Gruß
capri-fan


----------



## Ronn5379 (26 Oktober 2009)

hiho, sind die noch zu haben?

MfG


----------



## capri-fan (4 November 2009)

Hallo,

ja sie sind noch zu haben.

Gruß
capri-fan


----------



## Ronn5379 (6 November 2009)

dann würde ich mich freuen, dir diese abnehmen zu können.

hast du ggf noch eine kabelbelegung dazu? 9 auf 25pol


----------

